# Wow!! Craftsman Quiet Technology



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Just finished up some carb work on the new Craftsman Quiet Technology engine. It is a 208cc and all I can say is wow. This thing is Quiet. I believe there claim is the upgraded exhaust that doesn't rob power as well as reduce engine noise by about 45 percent The machine noise level is comparable to using my Honda push mower. By far the quietest snowblower I've ever operated and I've had my hands on many blower brand motors including Honda, Yamaha, Tecumseh, Briggs, Predator, and Mitsubishi. 
Im not positive on who the manufacturer of the engine is. Maybe someone with more expertise can decipher the engine maker.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I took the photo that contains the QR code, cropped out the code, and uploaded it to a on-line QR code reader..

the engine is made by Zongshen.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it would be nice to have a quieter snowblower but I just don't want a craftsman


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Zonghsen? Any known history. I thought it would be a modded version of LCT, Lifan, or the likes. I hear you on not wanting a newer craftsman. But give some time and if a donor machine pops up I'll snag it. This thing was a pita to work on ass well. Very tight access on the spark plug. Many screws, covers, knobs had to be removed to remove carb.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Zonghsen is one of the well known Chinese engine manufacturers..their name has come up here before..

Info on Zongshen:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zongshen

and a quote from an old thread:



> This was posted by "snowmann", who works for one of the snowblower manufacturers, and is well-versed on the situation:
> 
> MTD uses Zongshen.
> Toro uses Loncin.
> ...


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Scot. Glad to know they are well established. I'm on a learning curve with the newer engines. I've always stuck with the older machines for my personal use. I've been doing more repairs for others lately and learning the ins and outs of the chinese engines seems inevitable.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the same engine on my Cub Cadet. It's been a great engine. I have over 20 hours on it with no problems.

It looks like the muffler is much larger on the Craftsman. The engine on mine isn't noisy, but it's not what I'd call quiet either!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

that's exactly the same engine on my Craftsman when I bought it with a broken rod in it. I looked at the cost of a new rod and crank and decided repower it with a Honda GX instead. If anybody wants the Zongshen for parts let me know. Otherwise I'll part it out on Ebay and scrap the rest. The PO bought it new and I guess figured it would have oil in it (why would you not check that !!?). So I traded him an older running machine for it..... I like it. The Zongshen engines are pretty decent and becoming very common.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes caddy it appears to to be a very commonly used block after doing some research. The Sears Craftsman sight says the quite design is in the muffler. I wonder if any internals are differed from the other 208 blocks. If it were my machine i would rip it apart. But owner is picking it up today so that's a no go. 
Bad69cat if you were any closer to me I would snag it in a heartbeat.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Zongshen makes some great bikes, too. The California Scooter Company imports a 250cc single dual sport with a windscreen, crash guards, AND luggage for something like $3,500. That's FOB, though, so if you have one you have to go to CA to get it.


----------



## alexe (Feb 8, 2015)

What kind of carb work did you do to it? How do you even get to it? The user manual offers no help.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

First step is empty all your fuel. This engine does not have a shutoff. All the control knobs and key must be pried off. The plastic shroud that wraps around from the left side of engine, around the pull start housing and to the electric start must be removed first. Don't pull it all the way off until yo can acces the primer bulb hose and disconnect it. Careful it is flimsy and wedged into the upper plastics. It had four screws two on each side. Then the hose that attaches from the carb intake to the ohv cover. It's held on by a spring clamp. The black pastic intake has two nuts holding it to the assembly must come off. The hose can be snaked through bit it's tight. Next is the governor links. Needle nose pliers will be needed to reach in and twist the wire spring and unhook. Then the rod linkage requires to move the butterfly to a certain position and a slot in the rod holder will line up and be able to slide upwards and out. Keep track of every hole with pictures. The carb will not slide off the bolts with the lineages attached, do not try it damage can be done. The choke linkage is fairly simple but take pics any way due to its many bends can be confusing to align properly. The carb assembly now should pull straight sliding out along the bolts. The gaskets looked as if the had been glued on and where not reused. 
I just preformed a manual and ultrasonic cleaning of the carb, and new gasket set.
Almost forgot the fuel hose bit that is simple enough.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Let us know if you need help with the actual carb disassembly and cleaning process.


----------



## alexe (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks. Not looking to take it apart now, maybe at end of season. I read that you can't adjust the carb at all on it. Is this true?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

That is true. There is no adjustments available on the stock carb. If your just looking to drain it, there is a drain bolt. It is the one that is the bottom angled side of carb bowl. It also accepts a phillips as well as a socket. Don't loosen the bolt directly on bottom of bowl. That will loosen the bowl assembly a the gasket might fall out. It can be difficult to get back in seated correctly due to the upside down position and limited acces.


----------

